# Jan 24th predictions / 20th Anniversary.



## diablojota (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey everyone,
What do you think Apple may release for their 20th anniversary?

The Register seems to think a tablet.  I don't agree.  I believe and updated eMac and iMac (read new form factor).  Perhaps also an anniversary iPod (i.e. perhaps colors, or a 60gb special edition).
http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/39/34434.html

What are your predictions?


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

I predict that nothing will come on Jan 24, but on the 26th.
  I made it in in earlier post, so I'll stick with it. A drop in prices for the mini iPods and the announcement that the Beatles will finally be available via the iTMS.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 19, 2004)

You think that will be all they will do for their anniversary?  I would be surprised if that were it.  I can definitely see the price drop, but not that soon, especially since the iPod mini is currently the best selling item in the on-line shop.
26th makes sense, it being a monday and all but I think the 23rd would be far more likely.


----------



## Randman (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, I think it'll be mostly music-related. Especially with the Pepsi promotion just around the corner. What better way to promote the iPods and the mini-iPods and GarageBand. Maybe we'll see a bump in G5s, but I think the rest will be music-related.


----------



## Cat (Jan 19, 2004)

We already had the music stuff out of the way at the keynote ... I foresee a special edition iMac or something like that, perhaps, if the PM's get a boost, with a G5 ~ 1.6-1.8 GHz (underclocked 90nm?). They are bound to do something with the anniversary beside iPods etc. It's too soon for a pricedrop and I don't see the old iPods getting fancy colors.
There are also rumours of a homepage makeover for Apple ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 19, 2004)

I will pray for a G5 powerbook.. Don't think this will happen, but hope dies last.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 19, 2004)

Well on the front page of Macrumors (http://www.macrumors.com), they have an article posted stating that IBM has produced 65nm 'G5' processors for the upcoming XBox 2 from Microsoft.  If this is the case, these processors will probably be the ones we would find in the G5 Powerbooks. IMHO.


----------



## powermac (Jan 19, 2004)

I believe Apple will not do much. Maybe some promotions. I agree, they will probably have some digital music celebration of some sort.


----------



## turn2 (Jan 19, 2004)

This guess is based partly on hope and partly on observation of what Apple and resellers have been doing with prices and inventory over the past couple of months.  I have money burning in my pocket for a new system and have been waiting for the next product announcement.  Since systems news was conspicuously absent from the recent keynote, I believe that news was reserved for the anniversary.

Look for one or both of these to occur within a week:

1.  A G5 iMac running at around 1.6 Ghz for under $2000.

2.  A bump in the Power Mac line with the 1.8 DP being the entry-level model and a new DP model at the top of the line running at ~2.5 Ghz.

That's my semi-educated shot-in-the-dark.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 19, 2004)

I was reading in some other forums, there is also the rumor of a new iMac or eMac that will come in just under $1,000.  This is based on information that was given by apple at the release of their financial report.  They stated that the cut-off line is hitting $1k in the consumer desktop market.


----------



## turn2 (Jan 19, 2004)

diablojota said:
			
		

> I was reading in some other forums, there is also the rumor of a new iMac or eMac that will come in just under $1,000.  This is based on information that was given by apple at the release of their financial report.  They stated that the cut-off line is hitting $1k in the consumer desktop market.



Sub-$1000 eMacs are already plentiful.  I believe the G4 iMacs 15" (assuming a G5 iMac is announced) would then dip <$1000.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 19, 2004)

turn2 said:
			
		

> Sub-$1000 eMacs are already plentiful.  I believe the G4 iMacs 15" (assuming a G5 iMac is announced) would then dip <$1000.



I agree the sub-1000 eMacs are plentiful, however they lack a lot of the functionality that the iMac has.  I agree, a G5 iMac would most likely drop the price to sub-1k for the iMac.  Here's to hoping.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 19, 2004)

Rumor has it they are going to re-release this Mac as a G5.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd love to see a PowerBook G5, even if it was just a partial line.  Like, G4's for the intro model and midline with a G5 bringing up the high end.  I mean, Apple knows that people are waiting on the G5 PowerBooks, so it's not like they haven't had plenty of time to get something prepared, especially if they have Dual G5's at 2.0GHz in the XServe, even with the holes.

How about something like:
1.33GHz G4
1.5GHz G4
1.7GHz G5 (1.8GHz 90nm PPC970 underclocked to 1.7GHz)

I'm sorry, I'm just dying to get a PowerBook G5.  I'd love to see the optical outputs that the G5 towers have carry over.  Couple that with standard AirPort Extreme, Bluetooth, SuperDrive, Backlight Keyboard and some other neat feature that'll make everyone drool.

I think its imperative that Apple come out with something new and exciting.  It won't ruin the company if they don't, but with the slight dissapointment over the iPod mini pricing, they could use another push to further establish their footing in 2004.  After the huge Christmas season and with the Pepsi promotion coming up, tons of people will be hitting Apple.com and having something ultra exciting on the site could prove to be very profitable in bringing more people into the Apple community.


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

There is some disappointment in the Mac community, most of which owns iPods, about the pricing. But the minis are the No. 1 seller at the store right now.


----------



## gerbick (Jan 20, 2004)

after such a disappointing MacWorld... I predict it will be nothing other than an announcement that a new store will be opening somewhere in the world.


----------



## diablojota (Jan 20, 2004)

gerbick said:
			
		

> after such a disappointing MacWorld... I predict it will be nothing other than an announcement that a new store will be opening somewhere in the world.


I agree, Macworld was quite lackluster in terms of prod releases (outside of the Xserves and GarageBand).  I think they are going to make up for it with their 20th Anniversary.  Well, at least I hope they will.  Here's to hoping!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 20, 2004)

I believe you have all missed something. Go back to the New 1984 ad and look at the date on the Big Brother screen (freeze the movie just before the hammer hits it) and look at the date. I believe that's the announcement date.


----------



## Randman (Jan 20, 2004)

Hence my comment on whatever coming on Monday.


----------



## iMan (Jan 20, 2004)

I hope, as always, that Apple will come out with a new cube like computer with a better price point and keep it with the G4 processor. I hope, I hope!! 

Viktor


----------



## gerbick (Jan 21, 2004)

That date was also when they announced the original Macintosh.

However, something big?  Doubtful.  

but I'm leaving just enough room to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Arden (Jan 21, 2004)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Rumor has it they are going to re-release this Mac as a G5.


 LOL... in white, no less!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd love an aluminium G5 cube .. small as The cube ...


----------



## bookem (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd love a G5 TAM.   Infact, I'd love any TAM......


----------



## senne (Jan 21, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I believe you have all missed something. Go back to the New 1984 ad and look at the date on the Big Brother screen (freeze the movie just before the hammer hits it) and look at the date. I believe that's the announcement date.



wow, this is really cool.

for all you lazy people out there:


----------



## senne (Jan 21, 2004)

actually...... it looks like an 8 (84), and not a zero (04).... Hmm


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 21, 2004)

did anyone mention the PowerPC 970FX chip? Read this should be their G5 2nd revision in powermacs and xservers (possibly already implemented). Sorry if I repeated this.


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2004)

Comparing with 1994, I also expect a new device that will be just 10 years in advance over its time. But for sure not low cost.

Will it look like a computer ? no idea ?
An Apple Multimedia Center (with a much nicer name): HDTV, flatscreen, Superdrive, TV-Ethernet-Audio connections, bluetooth keyboard, mouse and remote control ?


----------



## bobw (Jan 21, 2004)

Steve Jobs will be announcing a FREE new G5 loaded, and a 20" monitor for everyone that has their name showing in ORANGE on macosx.com


----------



## Zidion (Jan 21, 2004)

they better announce something or ill be mad cuz im waiting for something new


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd love to see an Aluminum cube.  Forget about a G5 iMac for now.  Why put a G5 in your high end consumer line when your pro laptops are still on the G4?

Give me a cool G5 cube with the 90nm chip, make them limited for now to make sure your not shooting yourself in the foot and to cause a frenzy, and hit a $1499.99 price point, or low enough to make it worth giving up the full sized tower.  

Obviously we have a lot of 1.8GHz chips to offer a dual.  A single 1.8Ghz for $1499.99 might be nice.  Considering the intro tower is what, $1799.00 and should hit 2.0GHz at the same time, that would be reasonable I think and hit a price point where people would get into the platform from all they've heard and the coolness factor.


----------



## mr. k (Jan 21, 2004)

I would like a 1.6 ghz 12" powerbook!  But I don't have the money to buy one even if apple did release one.
But it would rock, G5 laptops would be awesome!  I hope they come out buy the summer after next.


----------



## turn2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I believe you have all missed something. Go back to the New 1984 ad and look at the date on the Big Brother screen (freeze the movie just before the hammer hits it) and look at the date. I believe that's the announcement date.



To me it looks like the date is 1-26-04.  The 26th is on a Monday, which could be significant if this is a clue about a product announcement.  Monday would be a more likely day for a release than Saturday.  But maybe my eyesight is playing games with me.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 21, 2004)

Why else would they include 1.26.04 unless they were going to do something on it?  They'd just do 1.24.04 despite it being a weekend.  Don't need a business day if you don't plan on doing business.


----------



## MacGizmo (Jan 22, 2004)

The date on the screen is 1-26-84... Superbowl Sunday, the day the Mac was announced.

But for the conspiracy theororists... ::evil:: 

There will be no lowered pricing on iPods.
There will be no "Anniversary iMac"
There will be no tablet.
There will be no PDA.

There *will be* $#%&#$%&%&$##$&%@ because I saw a stack 3 feet high of them in the back room of the Apple store here in Phoenix on Tuesday night!


----------



## Randman (Jan 22, 2004)

Super Bowl Sunday is the week after, on Feb 1.


----------



## lionsweb (Jan 23, 2004)

Actually, superbowl XVIII was on 1/22/84
http://www.jsonline.com/packer/stat/jan03/110604.asp?format=print


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2004)

Yep. It had to be 22nd and not 26th, otherwise "... and you will see why 1984 will not be like 1984" makes no sense.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 24, 2004)

so....nothing new yet...its 10am cupertino time


----------



## mr. k (Jan 24, 2004)

Apple wouldn't make any big moves on a saturday.  Wait until tomorrow and there will be at least a few apple + pepsi ad's plugging the free songs giveaway, and then maybe they will have a real monumental commercial under wraps to throw out!
Monday is the soonest they will release their completely groundbreaking new awesome stuff.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok, I sold off my server hardware, which was a G4 tower to make place for my new __________________.   


Fill in the blank already!  Its killing me!


----------



## Arden (Jan 25, 2004)

No kidding... if Apple doesn't deliver something on Monday, I think a lot of people are going to be very disappointed with them, especially considering all the great new stuff *cough cough* they introduced at MWSF.


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2004)

why would you expect anything on Monday ?


----------



## fryke (Jan 25, 2004)

1.) Wide-spread rumours about Apple releasing updated G5s the month after MWSF 2004.
2.) Wide-spread rumours about an iMac refreshment, maybe with a G5.
3.) Saturday was the Mac's birthday. Monday's the first date after that Apple would release anyhting new.
4.) The 1984-video shows 1-26 as the date (the new _AND_ the old one, btw.)
5.) The PowerMacs have not been updated for (much) more than 6 months now.


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2004)

I hope you're right.
That's true that the 1 GHz iMac came 2 weeks after MWSF last year.
A new design for the iMac, new base ?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, it is monday. Nothing new .. not in US nor in UK site ...


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 26, 2004)

True, but they'd probably wait until Apple opens for business.  That's just my guess though.


----------



## wolwol (Jan 26, 2004)

wait for 9am pst 
in abt 5hours time as of now


----------



## fryke (Jan 26, 2004)

Or maybe the date'll just pass, because it was never even planned to do anything on that particular date? 

Dunno, really, but the G5s are starting to lose momentum in the market. Apple should double the frequency of releasing new PowerMacs, I think. 3 months is enough. Sure, it's sad if you buy a machine and a month or two later you could get a faster one... But while the dual 2 GHz machine made quite some waves in June 2003, it quite certainly does not make much waves nowadays. People have seen that it's not _really_ the fastest computer in the world - and Apple should make sure to at least stay with the crowd... 3 GHz by Summer? Nice. But let's have something better than 2 GHz _now_. Oh, I'm ranting... Sorry.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2004)

what time would it be here in Europe? (germany)
Am clicking on apple.com all the time and kinda wasted a lot of time by now


----------



## wolwol (Jan 26, 2004)

its 5.28am as_of_now pacific standard time.
http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc
try using that


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 26, 2004)

ok its 10:42 east coast and there is nothing yet, which is what i expect for today, hopefully i am wrong, im prob just going to sit here and press refresh on the apple homepage till 9:01 pacific


----------



## wolwol (Jan 26, 2004)

so true.....
8.00am here.....pst time
2 exits away from apple corp
hmm, must i bang their doors personally?
nah...


----------



## Zidion (Jan 26, 2004)

watch them announce a special 'limited edition' ipod mini color :-/

then someone will die!


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't think anything is going to happen today. The Apple Store would be down by now if it was going to be updated with something new.

But I hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## wolwol (Jan 26, 2004)

eh, none happened...
its 9.18am
crap
oh well, i guess, this is just another day


----------



## Arden (Jan 26, 2004)

It's 10:00 am by my watch and 9:58 by the computer, and nothing so far except this... I'll let you guys know if anything happens.

Gia: I don't think Steve Jobs is even awake at 3:20 am PST... much less Apple.


----------



## wolwol (Jan 26, 2004)

bounding?
was there since yesterday....


----------



## octane (Jan 26, 2004)

I think the idea of Apple releasing a tablet is credible, despite Steve Jobs decrying the idea.

The problems he cites is that handwriting is slower than typing, which is correct. But for checking email and listening to streamed muzak, it makes sense.

But I think if Apple do go for the tablet, they're going to squeeze all of the utility they can out of it.

For instance, IT guys are using the iPod to copy disk images across Xserves.

What if Apple made a consumer version of the tablet, plus an enterprise version that run a modified copy of Apple Remote Desktop [or something like that] that works over this new, faster wireless standard I've been hearing about recently.

Imagine walking round the office / lab / classroom administrating a bunch of iMac's, eMac's, G5's, iBook's and Xserves. 

Suddenly you have a device that cuts a swathe through work _and_ play...


----------



## Cat (Jan 26, 2004)

In your eyes I see the same fear that would take the heart of me ... there may be a day when Apple is no more, when we forsake all updates of Macs, but it is not this day! 

Tomorrow is another Tuesday!  

We have high hopes, Apple pie-in-the-sky hopes ...


----------



## stingerman (Jan 26, 2004)

I predict Apple will not release anything on Jan 24, 2004


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 26, 2004)

So do we think it'll be tomorrow or what?

I want something new...I'm actually ready to buy too...if it's something I want


----------



## UNIX X11 (Jan 26, 2004)

Well, like, I had this dream Saturday night, and I was on MacRumors. The first article said:
NOTHING COMING MONDAY, SOMETHING COMING WEDNESDAY, IT'S BEEN CONFIRMED.
So there. It's coming Wednesday. 
I seriously did have this dream... I'm such a geek.


----------



## gerbick (Jan 26, 2004)

hmmm.  nothing.  as I expected.

grumble, grumble

oh well.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 26, 2004)

But what about tomorrow?  Apple usually rolls stuff out on Tuesdays.  This would be a big let down to me, at least, if there wasn't a new G5 to seriously consider buying.


----------



## bobw (Jan 26, 2004)

From Maury McCown at Railheaddesign;

News From Apple Tomorrow
Tomorrow promises to be a big day for Apple, so get your credit card balances down and your paychecks deposited

He's usually close with this stuff.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, well, lets see what goes on tomorrow.  This could be brilliant marketing by Apple.  Steve gets us all hyped up with clues and hints and then brings out nothing.  Then hits us with a new product, or a refresh, on a normal Tuesday release, but still manages to surprise us all and get us all riled up into a bigger fury.

Well, that's my hope at least.


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 26, 2004)

I want a t-shirt that reads:  "I supported the Mac for 20 years and all I got was this lousy security update."


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 26, 2004)

or... "i celebrated Apple's 20th birthday, and all i got was this lousy security update" and then on the front or on the back it has the description of the update...


----------



## texanpenguin (Jan 27, 2004)

Studio Zero said:
			
		

> I want a t-shirt that reads:  "I supported the Mac for 20 years and all I got was this lousy security update."



I would pay for that, then my ego would forbid me from wearing it.


----------



## fryke (Jan 27, 2004)

The PowerMacs are still in for an update. Be it on the birthday (not, obviously) or a tad later.


----------



## jocknerd (Jan 27, 2004)

Alright, its Tuesday morning, and I see nothing on Apple's website yet. Bummer.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, again, its still early in the day.  Its only 7:15 central time, so it's only 5:15am where Apple is located.

I do like how they mix up the times though.  Sometimes its been posted before the business day, sometimes right at open, sometimes around lunch.  Gotta keep the people coming back for more!


----------



## Pippin (Jan 27, 2004)

Well what time would it be for UK.... 3pm? Is the US 7 or 8 hours back from us?


----------



## sur (Jan 27, 2004)

i keep on forgetting that it is early in the morning over there... lets hope they release something today.

pippin, the time in the uk is 9 hours later California... or well, they are 9 hours behind.


----------



## Pippin (Jan 27, 2004)

If they dont... I will be one very unhappy customer, as im looking to get a new G5 as the others are wailing behing a wee bit now, except for the two dual beasts. The 1.6 had its few mins after it was reliced. well...im ranting, sorry. 
But i hope the do something, even something to do with 802.15.3 wireless would be nice....ohhh.....


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 27, 2004)

Pippin said:
			
		

> If they dont... I will be one very unhappy customer, as im looking to get a new G5 as the others are wailing behing a wee bit now, except for the two dual beasts. The 1.6 had its few mins after it was reliced. well...im ranting, sorry.
> But i hope the do something, *even something to do with 802.15.3 wireless would be nice....ohhh.....*



yes! how about wireless at 108Mbps like Netgear!


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 27, 2004)

For those keeping track, I believe 9:00am at Apple is  coming up in 11 minutes.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 27, 2004)

its 9:07am pst and nothing so far...


----------



## uoba (Jan 27, 2004)

Tick-tock-tick-tock


----------



## applewhore (Jan 27, 2004)

I gather I'm not the only one hoping for new toys?!

;-)


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 27, 2004)

garymum4d said:
			
		

> yes! how about wireless at 108Mbps like Netgear!



Netgear uses 2 channels of 802.11g(2x54=108) at the same time and is not standards compliant in that mode.


----------



## Pippin (Jan 27, 2004)

Dont know if that thing about Education Discounts was there before... But it looks like another massive letdown. This + macworld = Bum. I was waiting for this right from when the macowrld finished and what a shock looks like nothing. Excuse my french but im "pissed off"  !

An unhappy Chappie.


----------



## macridah (Jan 27, 2004)

Where's the updates ? I'm waiting !!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

heard they will update the powerbooks in the beginning of february. More speed and up to $300 less in price. Come on guys, just few more days and we'll have an update


----------



## wolwol (Jan 27, 2004)

oh well, that mean, am holding back my pb purchase till next month 
hmm, 15 or 17?


----------



## applewhore (Jan 27, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> heard they will update the powerbooks in the beginning of february. More speed and up to $300 less in price. Come on guys, just few more days and we'll have an update


So, now we wait until tuesday, 3rd February?!  (I don't think I can stand another week like the last one!!!)

Does anyone else think the timings are strange?  And why a reduction in price unless they plan to bring out something else to replace it soon afterwards???


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 27, 2004)

I had cash in hand, in theory, to buy a new G5 desktop and a laptop, if it was announced.  Of course, its not all my cash, but cash none the less.


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2004)

4:00 PST and nothing new on Apple's website.  I did think this was interesting, though... I'd certainly love to take one of the G5's.


----------



## gribuz (Jan 28, 2004)

hmm well there we go, a lot of pepsi bottles on front page

hope that wasnt it


----------



## wolwol (Jan 28, 2004)

bahahaha...pepsi giveaways!


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a lot of processed sugar...

Hopefully Wednesday will bring something.


----------



## wolwol (Jan 28, 2004)

sugar+apple= sweet G5?


----------



## applewhore (Jan 28, 2004)

wolwol said:
			
		

> sugar+apple= sweet G5?


fast sugar fix?!


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 28, 2004)

How about this...but it would only work if there was a new form factor machine...

in one of the Pepsi ads, when you see someone downloading their new *legal* music, you get a quick glimpse of an obvious Apple computer, but its a fast one and its something new....

Then on Tuesday, Jobs responds by announcing it after he lets the world drool and ponder through this week, the Monday business day after the Super Bowl when everyone asks "did you see that commercial with..." and such...


----------



## diablojota (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually, that is not a bad idea.  Let Pepsi absorb the costs of the advertising, and they reap the benefits with their product placement within an ad.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 28, 2004)

Oooooo. Lookit all the bottles.
Hey. What do ya know? I got one of them there bottles this morning.  

Didn't friggin' win, though.


----------



## mslifkin (Jan 28, 2004)

Dude,

It doesn't start until Sunday ...

Marc




			
				cybergoober said:
			
		

> Oooooo. Lookit all the bottles.
> Hey. What do ya know? I got one of them there bottles this morning.
> 
> Didn't friggin' win, though.


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

I predict that Apple will announce something one of these days.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 28, 2004)

mslifkin said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> It doesn't start until Sunday ...
> 
> Marc



Dude, 

I know this. 
But then how do you explain the Pepsi bottle on my desk which states:
1 in 3 Wins a FREE Song on iTunes
???


You know, I have better things to do than make up stories about something like that


----------



## gerbick (Jan 28, 2004)

oh give it up, ye' overly faithful.  it's been two days, and all I get is Pepsi!?

bah.


----------



## Zidion (Jan 28, 2004)

gerbick said:
			
		

> oh give it up, ye' overly faithful.  it's been two days, and all I get is Pepsi!?
> 
> bah.




I know! I would ahve been happy with coke though


----------



## speedfreak (Jan 28, 2004)

20 th aniv. Mac  -  How about a Dual 1.6 G5 Imac with a 20" display.  There is tons of room in that huge base. Drill a few more holes in it and add some fans to cool it.  $3k would be a good price.  I'd buy one.  Im stuck on the all in one form factor for macs.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, I'm sticking by my new game plan.  Apple will use the Pepsi spot to have a new computer in it being used, or in the background.  It won't be the focal point, but enough to get it to be seen, since the Mac was announced at the Super Bowl anyway.  Pepsi's picking up the tab anyway.  People talk about it Monday at work, causes a greater comotion and its released Tuesday.


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 28, 2004)

check this out screenshots from the ad, no new macs, looks like an imac, i think apple insider has a copy of the ad in quicktime maybe its running there, 

why does everyone hype themselves into thinking that something new is coming from apple, only to have themselves letdown and mad at the company for not releasing something when they dont, maybe Steve read this thread and was like, im gonna hold off on the G5 powerbook and surprise everyone now


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 28, 2004)

Just saw the ad, D'oh!

Well, maybe they're just trying to get inventory down and on the same page with IBM on when they can ship a new G5 line?  

It just seems odd, with Apple getting all this press with the anniversary and the Pepsi deal that they wouldn't capitalize with some new hardware to bring in more business.


----------



## Zidion (Jan 29, 2004)

that ad sucks.

that girl is dumb, shes teh worst actor ever.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 29, 2004)

no wonder apple is letting pepsi pay for the advertising slot!

what a dreadful ad!

i'm amazed...


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

Geez, it's not like she's a professional actor, she's one of the kids the RIAA tried to sue.  Cut her a little slack like you did with Ellen Feiss.  

Hey Nick, you got an actual link there?


----------



## applewhore (Jan 29, 2004)

arden

I assume you want a link to the pepsi ad?

if so:

http://www.differentdistrict.com/movies/play.php?id=447_0_12_0_M58

i'm sorry, but it's crap...


----------



## gerbick (Jan 29, 2004)

oh that's just horrible.


----------



## eric halfabee (Jan 29, 2004)

Did she use a Mac when she 'broke the law', I thought it was a PC using Kazaa ('scuse spelling).

Maybe Pepsi/Apple gave her the iMac as payment.


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 29, 2004)

> Hey Nick, you got an actual link there?


 yeah links are good.  lol i forgot it


----------



## jonmichael23 (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. There's no doubt this ad was not made by apples ad agency, chiat/day. It is a Pepsi ad, the ladys using jaguar for example...... But I am also mad at apple, yes their ipod ads are pretty good, but why didn't we see an ad about panther, how much better it was......think about if they showed a commercial and it said Panther: The Most Advanced Operating System, and then it went through to show itunes opening, the icon bouncing, then it being minimized, more windows opened, expose, ichat video conferencing going on, the cube effect from fast user switching, and then after it it said - Only On A Mac and then www.apple.com  .  I think it would have been cool. And more people would know what the real reason to buy a mac is. Why don't they have ads for their computers? I remember a powermac g5 ad a while ago....but it went away pretty quickly. I think this is key, I see the same stupid dell commercials every day, at least 5 times. They get annoying to me, but they get the point across, and thats why people buy it. If apple had ads running for the imac, the g5, the powerbook, etc. we might see more then a 5% market share. And also, I'm 14....and the first time i found out about a mac was on a music video, not any ad or anything......but then of course I switched and I've had my iMac for about 7 months now. The thing about it is, apple needs to start thinking smart, if they ever want people to start realizing they need to switch. I just saw an old blueberry imac in some music video, and that sparked my interest enough to find out about apple, visit the apple store which i found out is only 45 minutes away from where i live, and two weeks later my imac was ordered. And this weekend im selling it and the old blueberry 300 mhz ibook i got on ebay , and im getting a dual 1.25 ghz g4, and a 20" display. I havent used windows since....well since i got my imac i guess,  

Jonathan


----------



## bubbajim (Jan 30, 2004)

I work for a company that does not advertise, yet they make millions each year.  It wouldn't hurt to put more into advertising, but I think Apple has it's plan.  Do you want Apple to act more like Dell?  I wouldn't.  If Dell jumped off a bridge should Apple follow?  I think word-of-mouth works much better  for Apple.  Who better to voice the praise of a Mac than it's users.  It's almost religious how I have converted so many ppl over to the mac.  I should get a commision from them.  Eitherway, Apple is on the right path and I see nothing but a bright future for them regardless on how much advertising they use.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 31, 2004)

Just went to my local 7-11 and found a 1 liter Pepsi bottle with the iTunes promo.

Won this time. w00t! 'course I can't redeem it until tomorrow


----------

